# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Chicken Farmers worst nightmare........"Hank" the headless chicken,

## hunter63

What would you think of a chicken to won't die?????LOL

Make sure they are "DEAD....so they don't come back when you have your back turned....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_the_Headless_Chicken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## shiftyer1

I came across this a few years ago somehow,  still think it's the damndest thing I ever heard

----------


## minitruck83

Did the Howard Foundation finally kill off 'Mrs Awkins'?

----------


## hunter63

> Did the Howard Foundation finally kill off 'Mrs Awkins'?


Missing that reference?.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Beheaded many chicken in my life, I have no nightmares... but one. right after the "event" in the cone of darkness she escaped and flew into a tree, and perched there for an hour....I practically **** myself.

----------


## hunter63

I have to say at least y'all took this story for what it was worth....a oddity that is morbidly humorous....

Post this up on another forum....and I guess the poultry section....wasn't maybe the best place???

2 pages of telling me how disgusted and appalled they were, how inhumane... and I'm a bad man for finding humor in a bad situation ....even the source of the story....LOL
It's on the interweb...gotta be true....right?
I guess they take their chickens SERIOUS .......  

Hey....Y'all it's a freaking chicken, story was for 1945-1947.....

I had a ball messin' with them.....

----------


## crashdive123

Sometimes people take themselves too seriously.  Of course, that is the best time and kind of person to have a little fun with.  I still get a chuckle out of a hammock group on facebook.  Somebody will post a picture and ask a question about using an under quilt.  There are then dozens of responses.........not about the proper use of an under quilt, but rather how they are a bad person for using "inhumane" (I swear, at least one person used that word) tree straps.  They were much too narrow and hurt the tree.

I've been tempted, but haven't done it ........................... yet to say that I just cut off trees about six feet up and drive a big spike in the top.  It makes it so easy to hang my hammock and I get the added bonus of a flat surface to place my coffee cup in the morning.

----------


## WalkingTree

I don't have to worry. They can never get a hammock on me. I don't stay still long enough.

----------


## 1stimestar

You guys are cracking me up.  

On my recent hunting trip I also was able to get several ptarmigan.  I admit the first one was not etable because it kept trying to get away.  I kept thinking I missed.  So I kept shooting at it.  Forgot they are like chickens and still can be active after dead...

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> I have to say at least y'all took this story for what it was worth....a oddity that is morbidly humorous....
> 
> Post this up on another forum....and I guess the poultry section....wasn't maybe the best place???
> 
> 2 pages of telling me how disgusted and appalled they were, how inhumane... and I'm a bad man for finding humor in a bad situation ....even the source of the story....LOL
> It's on the interweb...gotta be true....right?
> I guess they take their chickens SERIOUS .......  
> 
> Hey....Y'all it's a freaking chicken, story was for 1945-1947.....
> ...


You must have found the conflicted PETA crowd.

----------


## hunter63

> You must have found the conflicted PETA crowd.


Not really.... just a bunch of hypocrites....they are "good chicken killers", ....as well as goats beef, hogs.....and Bugs Bunnys?
So I guess there are bunny huggers....AND.... GOOD killers.....????

Then branched out into vegans....it's OK to raise, kill, process whatever you want.....and just don't "eat" then I guess.... 
Lit them up a bit with the definition of.... "Vegan....Bad Hunter"

And set some off on trophy hunting....AS in "I not against hunting....But..'......

It's just too easy...

Good thing tomorrow is the EOTW...Sept 23rd....LOL

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

When I was in college the second time a buddy of mine and I bought as many of the two year old layers as we had money for from the University Ag Farm.  We got roughly 700.  We took them to my place in my truck 50 -75 at a time.  These chickens had clipped beaks and could not stand up much less fly.  They were laying eggs in the back of the truck on the way home.  We sold them door to door for $1 each (paid 15 Cents each for them).  We would sell them alive or dead for $1.  A lot of rural South Texas women wanted them dead.  They'd hold out $2 and I'd pull the heads off of two chickens and hand them to the lady.  I found that pulling the heads off was much cleaner than chopping the heads off.  A restaurant in Robstown, Texas wanted 30.  We sat out behind the kitchen and chopped 30 chicken heads.  I'd chop and stick the chicken in a cardboard box.  It would thrash around and paint the inside of the box red, my buddy would pull it out and I'd drop another one in.  The kitchen help was scalding them before they stopped twitching.  

We did that for a couple of months and I made enough to buy a new pair of boots and a water heater for my LB (lovely bride).  

I kept about 30 of them because they were still laying. Once those hens got their legs they found their wings and I never laid a hand on another one of them as long as they lasted.  They would roost in the very top of a big hackberry tree in the chicken yard.  We tried to eat some of them but they were tough as shoe leather and the only way to eat them was to boil them and grind the meat up.  That's not my idea of a chicken dinner.

Those were the days glad they're gone.

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Telling and retelling that story has kept me out of a lot of conversations with the squeamish sorts.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

We for some old layers for 25 cents each....on th hoof
DW wanted 25...then MIL wanted another 25...my buddy and his MIL wanted 40 more.....

So it was catch them by the foot with a hook, swing about 4 upside down ...kinda slows them down....then to the block...
Most were running around for a while...the kids would run them down....DW and he friend put them in baskets...

The processed them.....actually had eggs in a few...talk about fresh, still in the chicken.
The the boil, pluck, clean out and into freezer bags.

I don't know how old they were...but most so tough even the dogs wouldn't eat them until we cooked them.

Ended up grinding them up, cooked up with rice...few vitamins and minerals....as dog food.
Used to buy chicken necks real cheap from the butcher....same reason.

I think the rubber chickens would have been more tinder....some did end up as soup stock.

Didn't have any that survived....they were all real dead.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Back when I was a kid in South Louisiana, any time we wanted to catch a bunch of Blue Crabs, the grocery store would give us chicken necks.  A few years ago I decided to go down to the coast and go crabbing.  I asked the meat market guy if he had any chicken necks.  He said he would have to order them and they would cost more per pound than the sings he had on sale.  I bought the wings, cut them off at the first joint and saved that for me and used the tip and second joint for crab bait.  

Alan

----------

